# Suggestion to moderators



## Rafael

Hello to all Moderators:

I was a regular member of DBSForums specifically in The Latin America Board and some members of that board are now orphan due to the lack of boards treating cases for fringe areas, specifically signals (non programming content) how to receive them, etc.

What are your thoughts of including a fringe area division or Latin America to these discussion boards, I could help you out with fringe (posts) since it's my speciallity.


Best Regards.


----------



## Chris Blount

Thanks for the suggestion. The staff is currently discussing this option. I will update this thread once a decision is made.

Thanks.


----------



## Justin23

There is a DIRECTV Latin America division.

http://www.directvla.com/

J


----------



## Rafael

Justin23 said:


> There is a DIRECTV Latin America division.
> 
> http://www.directvla.com/
> 
> J


Hello Justin23:

I'm aware of DirecTV Latino @ 95W (Galaxy 3C) normally people that post in english are people that have lived in the states or want US content when they move to the islands (Caribbean), central america and in some cases the northern area of south america.

Down here we are able to receive Dishnetwork (119W, 110W, 129W, 61.5W) and DirecTV US (119W, 110W, 101W) I haven't run a test with Ka yet but I doubt I get something at least from my location due to the technology implemented by DirecTV at 103 W which is similar to several spot beams serving an area just like a CONUS beam.

Best Regards.


----------



## Rafael

Chris Blount said:


> Thanks for the suggestion. The staff is currently discussing this option. I will update this thread once a decision is made.
> 
> Thanks.


Great to know you are considering it. Long time ago when in DBSForums, bill R took care of it, lately I sent an email to Daniel Collins who told me the sad news that DBSForums would be permanently down.

Let me know if I can help you out in any way...I guess there are always people into it, I personally have been always a member first at DBSDish, then DBSForums I have entered regularly to DBSTalk only to read beacause I always have considered that sigals are easy within the footprint so most likely people could have small issues like moisture in the coax connectors, problem with tilt adjust, etc.

I like to enter a thread when people have issues with BUD's or fringe....

Best Regards.


----------



## vixens

yes, a Latin America forum would be extremely helpful.

I am sure there is a lot of interest from the caribbean, Central America, Mexico and South America.

Could you add such a topic ?

Thanks so much !

ww


----------



## vixens

Rafael,

Could you help out with the coordinates? 
azimuth and elevation for:

San Pedro, Belize

for the Dishnetwork satellites 61/110/118/119/129 

I know, you are "the" expert to ask for !

Thanks, Wolfgang

p.s. How close can I set the dish towards a 6' wall if the 6' offset dish is about a foot above the ground ?


----------



## vixens

Rafael, thanks for the pm.
Here is the info for all others who are interested:



San Pedro, Belize (17.91 N / 87.95 W)

61.5 W (Az: 120.87 / Elev: 53.23)
110.0 W (Az: 231.94 / Elev: 57.17)
118.8 W (Az: 241.90 / Elev: 49.09)
119.0 W (Az: 242.09 / Elev: 48.90)
129.0 W (Az: 249.69 / Elev: 39.12)

all above for Dishnetwork.

Too bad we do not have a board for latin america.... 

ww


----------



## kevjin

I too would like to see a Latin America board.
Kevjin



Rafael said:


> Hello to all Moderators:
> 
> I was a regular member of DBSForums specifically in The Latin America Board and some members of that board are now orphan due to the lack of boards treating cases for fringe areas, specifically signals (non programming content) how to receive them, etc.
> 
> What are your thoughts of including a fringe area division or Latin America to these discussion boards, I could help you out with fringe (posts) since it's my speciallity.
> 
> Best Regards.


----------



## ambergrisjb

Hello All.

I agree a forum for Belize and Central America would be great.

I have a question for anyone that might be able to help.

I have DirectV and some of us are working on switching over to HD. Is it possible to get all three Sats from San Pedro Belize using a 6 foot dish? We are currently having a custom setup made to hold the new LNB.

ThXs


----------



## vixens

ambergrisjb said:


> Hello All.
> 
> I agree a forum for Belize and Central America would be great.
> 
> I have a question for anyone that might be able to help.
> 
> I have DirectV and some of us are working on switching over to HD. Is it possible to get all three Sats from San Pedro Belize using a 6 foot dish? We are currently having a custom setup made to hold the new LNB.
> 
> ThXs


Rafael I know you are the expert to answer the above Q.

Just out of interest:
What are the US DTV sat locations for San Pedro, Belize?
Isn't DTV also using 4 sats now?
How is programing spread among these 4 sats?

Thanks, ww


----------



## vixens

I got my first dish working: 
6 foot Channelmaster, 
LNB: DishPro, 
switch DP44, 
receiver: PVR 501
Signal strenght is better than expected.

location: San Pedro, Ambergris Caye, Belize

Dishnetwork sat 110
transponder/signal,
1/55, 2/48, 3/40, 4/0 spot, 5/57, 6/53, 7/0-HD, 8/61, 9/52, 10/53, 11/48, 12/0 spot, 13/0 HD, 14/53, 15/48, 16/55, 17/0 HD, 18/0 spot, 19/55, 20/0 spot, 21/59, 22/61, 23/0 spot, 24/59, 25=spot, 26=spot, 27=spot, 29=spot, 31=spot

I hope that will help others.

ww


----------



## vixens

the second dish is up and running:

6 foot Channelmaster,
LNB: DishPro,
switch DP44,
receiver: PVR 501
Signal strenght is much worse than expected.

location: San Pedro, Ambergris Caye, Belize

Dishnetwork sat 119
transponder=signal

01=0, 2=10, 3=0, 4=14, 5=0, 6=14, 7=0, 8=18, 9=0, 10=18, 11=15, 12=20, 13=20, 14=19, 15=20, 16=20, 17=20, 18=21, 19=27, 20=21, 21=23

119 is much weaker than expected, barely locking in with a 6 foot dish.
I was only wondering that I do not get the Los Angeles local channels. transponder 1 seems to be switched to a spot beam.

next up will be 118 and 61.5.


----------



## Stuart Sweet

Please continue this discussion in the General Satellite forum.


----------

